# Zoom problem



## CCChuck (May 29, 2020)

I tried to access Zoom, but in trying to download the software, received message: "cannot create temp folder archive"
How do I get past this to download the "updated" software?


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 24, 2019)

What browser are you trying to download on?


----------



## CCChuck (May 29, 2020)

Firefox


----------



## CCChuck (May 29, 2020)

I also have Google Chrome. I'll give that a try.


----------



## CCChuck (May 29, 2020)

Same result with Google Chrome


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try with AV turned off.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When you download the file, in FF or Chrome, it may save at a Hidden Temp folder which will not allow you to create files, you can open the folder by clicking the arrow next to the download in the lower left corner move the Zoom.exe installer to your *Downloads* folder or another folder on your C: drive then run the installer.


----------



## CCChuck (May 29, 2020)

I have the installation file. It's when I try to run it I get the message instead of the exe file installing zoom.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I have the installation file


In What _Directory_ is the Zoom.exe file? it has to be in another folder _other_ then TEMP to run it without error.


----------



## CCChuck (May 29, 2020)

Zoom file is in c:\users\c...\downloads\


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try moving it to the root of C:\ If that fails, Right click Zoom.exe and choose *Properties/Compatibility* Run the *Compatibility Troubleshooter.* Or try downloading it again with Edge.


----------



## CCChuck (May 29, 2020)

When I tried to move the various zoom files, got message access denied. Ran as administrator to copy all z*.* files to c:\. Copied to c:\windows\system32 instead. Tried to run zoominstaller.exe and got message "Can't load config info". Tried to delete the copy of the zoom files and "access denied" even running as administrator. Don't know how I can get rid of this copy of the files now.Tried each file and got same result.


----------



## CCChuck (May 29, 2020)

As administrator, copied one of the exe files to c:\ and it apparently installed a file, went to 99% and stayed there, hopefully it is installed. A chrome icon came up on desktop. Next time I have a meeting to attend, will see if this did the trick. Thanks for your help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

?? There is only *1* file, it is called *ZoomIinstaller.exe*. It is _not_ a Zipped file, so you don't have to Extract an Archive of files. 
If you think it is installed, then double click it, if it doesn't start the *Zoom Client for Meetings *app, you downloaded the wrong thing. Here is the download https://zoom.us/download?_ga=2.253561737.1864393289.1590975525-434103672.1590975525


----------



## Claireredfil (Apr 23, 2021)

Copying the exe files to c:\ you can easily install the file. I had the same problem, and it took me one day to figure out how to install it. It was crazy! I remember the first days of remote adaptation when the pandemic started. We thought about how we will work at the team level to be as productive as possible. So, our team leader came up with some trivia and icebreakers activity before the meeting had started. He did it with https://slideswith.com platform. Man, I liked it so much. I wanted to have such activity at each meeting.


----------

